# J-1 Visa - Anybody have experience?



## XPISTO (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi guys,

Looking to try and get a clearer understanding of the J-1 Visa, specifically this pre-requisite; "Be a bona fide post-secondary student or recent graduate, and provide evidence from post-secondary institution to this effect." 

I've completed my Bachelor's Degree in Commerce (about 24 months ago) and am now studying my Certified Financial Planner (CFP) designation. Will this study qualify me for a J-1 Visa? For those not familiar, it is a 5 unit course which usually takes 2 - 3 years to complete. It is run through Deakin University and the Financial Planners Association (FPA).

Thanks all, Chris.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

XPISTO said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to try and get a clearer understanding of the J-1 Visa, specifically this pre-requisite; "Be a bona fide post-secondary student or recent graduate, and provide evidence from post-secondary institution to this effect."
> 
> ...


Contact J-1 work and travel visa for Australian and New Zealand students – E3 visa for Australian Citizens - USA IT jobs and Careers – Working holiday America –Australians and NZ citizens work in America – J-1 Internships USA - Work in the USA travel pilot p

They will be beable to assist you. It may qualify as your studying at Uni or it may not qualify as its a professional qualification and you're I assume working full time.


----------



## XPISTO (Aug 8, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Weebie! I'll check em out.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

XPISTO said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking to try and get a clearer understanding of the J-1 Visa, specifically this pre-requisite; "Be a bona fide post-secondary student or recent graduate, and provide evidence from post-secondary institution to this effect."
> 
> ...


But is it of use in you own country 
I would have thought they would have their own system


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

you need to have proof that you are going back to your country of origin to study


----------

